# The Best of Costa Rica



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 17, 2010)

I was flipping through my copy of the field guide for the birds of Costa Rica the other day and started to get really excited for the photography workshop that I am leading there in March. I thought I would put together a post of some of my favourite Costa Rican birds. There are tonnes more on my website if anyone is interested.

If you haven't been to Costa Rica it is a must!

Glenn


----------



## cnutco (Oct 17, 2010)

Amazing photos!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## EricD (Oct 18, 2010)

Great stuff!!! Got to love Costa Rica!  I go a few times a year for surf and photography.


----------



## jackiejay (Oct 18, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL:thumbup:!!


----------



## pompomsa (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, Glenn Bartley!

Nice shots!  I suggest you place watermarks on *ALL* your photos before you circulate them, especially in "strategic areas".

Just a thought...


----------



## fotofoto (Oct 19, 2010)

This is so amazing! Especially the feather in the first picture is best!


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 19, 2010)

Great photos.

I was in Costa Rica, on my honeymoon, exactly 5 years ago.


----------



## altonjone (Oct 19, 2010)

It is really awesome I really would say and believe that there is really a great art to make such a wonderful photography is still exist in the world. I have never ever seen such a close and the ultimate photo shoot. I love all of them.


----------



## christinacraft (Jan 27, 2011)

The birdlife there is amazing and your photos are gorgeous!!

____________________________

Manuel Antonio Costa Rica Wedding Photography


----------



## Antarctican (Jan 27, 2011)

Holy wow, Batman! What a phenomenal series of photos! Gorgeous colours, exposure, composition. Real jaw-dropping stuff.


----------



## Markw (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow.  Oh my gosh.  I dont know if Ive seen a post like this.  Every single photo is spot on..amazing!  Wonderful series, truly.

What was your lens/camera setup for these?
Mark


----------



## Micah (Jan 27, 2011)

I got married in Costa Rica before I really got into photography. I cant wait to go back.


----------



## mishele (Jan 27, 2011)

Definitely somewhere I want to go!! Amazing set of photos!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Photo95 (Jan 28, 2011)

great pics...!


----------



## Frequency (Jan 28, 2011)

My vocabulary fails;Bird and Bokeh.......ohh, what.....

Regards


----------

